# unrefined rice vs white rice



## gareth (May 1, 2004)

Many diets recommend eating unrefined (brown?) rice so I want to know what is the great advantage of this rice. I thought unrefined rice was 'polished' to make it more attractive & tasty; the main loss being the husk  a source of vitamin B   -- if that is the case I might continue with my refined rice and just have a vitamin B pill.

I put a question mark after 'brown' because in the market (near here) they sell red rice.

By the way :how many ounces (of rice/spaghetti) is a 'cup'
how many fluid ounces (of milk) is a 'cup'

Thank you


----------



## LAM (May 1, 2004)

unrefined rice is higher on the glycemic index and insulin index.  since the husk contains all of the fiber in fat in rice, white rice is basically nothing but starches. 

if you are trying to lose weight/body fat, white rice should not be a staple in the diet unless you are using it post workout in place of dextrose/maltodextrin...


----------

